
Split-second data mapping (2017) - godelmachine
http://news.mit.edu/2017/startup-mapd-fast-big-data-mapping-0111
======
randyzwitch
This article is a bit out of date at this point (2017), but it gets the
history correct. To see an updated Tweetmap demo (the demo shown in the
carousel), check out:

[https://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap/](https://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap/)

